# Weighting LIPLESS Cranks



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I really like these baits and their action/ability to mimic baitfish. I have some heavy enough to vertical jig(particularly thru an ice hole!) and want to try "weighting" some of the smaller ones which sink too slow for jigging. I've considered drilling in areas that don't affect how they suspend or action, adding/experimenting with various(small lead shot/split shot) and epoxing the cavity closed-Or, perhaps adding a lead weight to the bottom/merge point of the mid treble where the hooks flare out( have seem some "commercial" versions of this online on other types of jigging lures). Anyone have experince with adding weight to lures? Tips?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Wrap solder on the middle hook shank.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Wrap solder on the middle hook shank.


Wow,great(simple!) idea! Guess I wanted something that would add bling but Maybe? I could paint the solder!(Of course it might draw "unwanted" attention to the hooks by the fish?) Gonna try it.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Theres lead tape and lead tape dots designed for crankbaits to make them suspend or run deeper, im sure that would work too, i think one name is called suspend strips


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Wow,great(simple!) idea! Guess I wanted something that would add bling but Maybe? I could paint the solder!(Of course it might draw "unwanted" attention to the hooks by the fish?) Gonna try it.


I buy a red dye from Netcraft and dip all my front hooks red.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the suspent dots but have drilled holes and added lead weights as well. lots of testing or you really mess up the action.


----------

